#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  > [SOLVED] bulk query .DBF??

## matvizzari

Good morning , I am very new to this power query and I want to implement, raise multiple tables in DBF from various databases, all databases have the same tables, since each database belongs to a branch different.
I'm reading this but I can't understand how I should put it together. Can I pass you the base query that I have of a table and would you help me adapt it to be able to raise all of them more automatically?

From already thank you very much



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## alansidman

If I am understanding your request properly, you will need a parameter to change the file location/name to bring into PQ.  Here is a tutorial on how to do that.

https://www.howtoexcel.org/power-que...r-power-query/

----------


## matvizzari

Good morning Alan, I spent the weekend trying to see if I could make the instructions you suggested work, but it gives me a syntax error, when I want to put the table name next to the row number, although I don't think it is exactly what What I need.
Thank you very much for your help.
I'm still down
|
|

----------


## matvizzari

Probably I explained very badly, that's why it is not understood, sorry it is the first time that I work with this and I find it hard to put the idea into words.
I have an excel with a list of branches, in column F of that excel I have the names of each of the databases that I need to bring.
I would need to make a query that opens that excel, goes through column F (I calculate that with a for or while) and replaces the base name in the query path.

As I imagine:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Sorry for the horrors in the example of how I imagine it, but it is because I have no idea how to express it correctly.
From already thank you very much,
Cheers.

----------


## AliGW

*Administrative Note:*

Welcome to the forum.  :Smilie: 

We would very much like to help you with your query, however you need to include code tags around your code.

Please take a moment to add the tags. Posting code between  tags makes your code much easier to read and copy for testing, and it also maintains VBA formatting.

Please see Forum Rule #2 about code tags and adjust accordingly. Click on Edit to open your post, then highlight your code and click the *#* icon at the top of your post window. More information about these and other tags can be found here

(*Note:* this change is not optional. I have done it for you this time.)

*You really do need to read the forum rules, please - there arent many and they are simple, but you have broken two of them already.*

----------


## AliGW

If this is a Access query, say so and I will move it to the correct sub-forum for you.

----------


## matvizzari

Thank you very much for the answer, no, it is to see if you can consult all the DBF databases to be able to create dynamic tables, it is still in a trial period, that's why I see it with power query, probably in the future it will be to implement in Power BI, thanks, there I think you added the code tag, sorry, I'm new and I haven't seen that rule.
Thank you,
Cheers.

----------


## AliGW

The rules are all in one place here: https://www.excelforum.com/forum-rul...rum-rules.html

----------


## matvizzari

yes, follow the link in your previous answer, thank you very much

----------


## matvizzari

Probably I explained very badly, that's why it is not understood, sorry it is the first time that I work with this and I find it hard to put the idea into words.
I have an excel with a list of branches, in column F of that excel I have the names of each of the databases that I need to bring.
I would need to make a query that opens that excel, goes through column F (I calculate that with a for or while) and replaces the base name in the query path.

As I imagine:

Copy to clipboard



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Sorry for the horrors in the example of how I imagine it, but it is because I have no idea how to express it correctly.
From already thank you very much,
Cheers.

----------


## alansidman

Do not create a new thread for the same issue if you are updating information. Continue in the same thread with updated information.  I have merged your two threads so that you may continue on this issue.  Only start new threads for NEW problems or issues.

----------


## matvizzari

Good morning, I have already been able to solve the problem, if someone can help you, watching tutorials and reading about power query I found that having a reference excel and generating a GetData function for each of the necessary tables, I was able to bring from all the bases the tables and combine them into one, this is perhaps too punctual, I needed them agreed, but I share it in case someone ever serves it even if it is for reference

Getdata table Cli.dbf




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


the excel that is called in the query has an ID per database, the name of the database and the name of the directory folder that has the database

ex: 1 Castelar caste

Query calling Getdata



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```



I hope I have not made it very confusing, thank you all very much,
Cheers.

----------

